# 7 Month old Filly...what to expect?



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I literally cannot get a good picture.... drives me nuts!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone care to share thoughts please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not gonna tackle much. Her hind end is very straight. The biggest thing I notice is she has quite a large head and a rather short neck...she's all head right now lol.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you!!! I'm hoping she grows into the head lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Any other opinions? I really would like to know if there's something weird about her front legs, or if there is anything I need to *worry* about for later.
I'd really appreciate it =D


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I actually think she's kinda cute in a funky-yearling sort of way...I just love the roman nose and huge, expressive eye. Gives her a unique look!

I really do think you have a chance at getting a half-decent grade horse out of her, don't see anything that would keep her from being a companion/trail horse. She appears to be VERY solid, with a crestier neck than I'm used to with mares, but that has everything to do with her breed. Perchi/QH crosses are some heavy animals! Good shoulders, fair LS joint placement (not great, but shouldn't mess with her too much) good depth to her chest, which should give her some endurance. Her legs are rather posty, and do appear to be calf-kneed, as you pointed out. This will effect how her leg absorbs shock, and later on she may suffer strain at the back of her knee, or concussion at the front of the knee- possibly causing injuries such as carpal chips. With proper conditioning though, and keeping her hooves well trimmed- I doubt that she'll have many problems. If she does go lame though, those things would be the first that I would check. Her back is longer than I'd like, but not terribly long. Once again, conditioning is the key in keeping her sound.As for anything below the pastern, the pictures just aren't of the quality I need to critique. I need clean legs (hard, I know!) on an even surface such as concrete or asphalt.

Her head IS large, but this is fairly typical at her age. Be warned, she's just going to get fuglier before she gets pretty! My own filly is just now getting out of her funky stage, at almost four years old. For a while she was an ewe-necked, straight backed, butt high, big headed monster!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

It is so hard to judge at that age. Hunter was totally fugly, awkward, sickle hocked and so on.... at 8 months but now at rising 4 he has filled out nicely and doesn't look anywhere near the same. Some of my more experienced friends were like, uh nice horse... when I first adopted him and now they love him. I think she will turn out just fine! She's a cutie :0)


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I need clean legs (hard, I know!) on an even surface such as concrete or asphalt.
> 
> Her head IS large, but this is fairly typical at her age. Be warned, she's just going to get fuglier before she gets pretty! My own filly is just now getting out of her funky stage, at almost four years old. For a while she was an ewe-necked, straight backed, butt high, big headed monster!


Haha, thanks SO very much for your critique! =) <3
She is impossibly unphotogenic. I tell people that she doesn't look half so bad in person so to speak, but in pictures... *shakes head* 
This is one of the closest shots I have to how she looks in person:








Alas...not a level surface, though her legs are pretty clean 

As for use, I am not looking to jump or anything crazy and by the time she is being ridden I hope to be back in California and able to find a GOOD, RELIABLE vet to consult with. So if there are if there are issues with her legs, we'll be covered.

I have to say, 4 years seems like a long time to wait for less fugly, though...congrats on your filly! xD I am not joking when I say that I looked from one young horse to the other and wondered what went wrong overnight!


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Babies tend to grow in spurts...and not everything advances at the same time/rate, so you can expect some funky conformation issues until she evens out. What you see as a flaw right now might not be there when she's five. Everything will kinda shuffle around for awhile. I've seen some awkward youngsters turn out to be gorgeous. I wouldn't worry about it for now. She has a lot of growing to do.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Hunter65 said:


> It is so hard to judge at that age. Hunter was totally fugly, awkward, sickle hocked and so on.... at 8 months but now at rising 4 he has filled out nicely and doesn't look anywhere near the same. Some of my more experienced friends were like, uh nice horse... when I first adopted him and now they love him. I think she will turn out just fine! She's a cutie :0)


nice! At least they were supportive, right? =D Hunter is really cute by the way =)

Personally though: I haven't even admitted that I have a horse yet =x


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

animalartcreations said:


> Babies tend to grow in spurts...and not everything advances at the same time/rate, so you can expect some funky conformation issues until she evens out. What you see as a flaw right now might not be there when she's five. Everything will kinda shuffle around for awhile. I've seen some awkward youngsters turn out to be gorgeous. I wouldn't worry about it for now. She has a lot of growing to do.


Thank you, animalartcreations! I really hope that some of it evens out, especially that big head of hers! =P

She is a really good girl, the BO's favorite, never gives any trouble (though she tried to mow me down for some grain, but we'll deal with that...I think she'd do anything for food..). My BO calls her a "once in a lifetime" horse and says I got lucky to find a horse with such a good disposition. So yeah, a long way of saying..."it's what's inside that counts"
...
As long as she isn't an utter trainwreck outside, I'm happy xD


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll prove it to you, there's hope!

16-18 months, something around there.


















2 years 3 months ( Even I thought she was ugly at this point, poor thing.)








2 years 6 months








three years









three years









three years, 8 months (with winter fuzzies but...)









(no recent conformation shots, sorry)










I have to say though...Hunter IS one of the prettiest little ponies I've seen in a long time-Hunter65. Wanna trade?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

demonwolfmoon said:


> nice! At least they were supportive, right? =D Hunter is really cute by the way =)
> 
> Thanks... he is now


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

*I have to say though...Hunter IS one of the prettiest little ponies I've seen in a long time-Hunter65. Wanna trade?* :grin:
Um....NOPE although I almost did trade him away a year ago as he was a biting brat and wasn't fun to be around but he is coming along nicely now. If only he would grow just a wee bit more lol
​


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I'll prove it to you, there's hope!
> 
> 16-18 months, something around there.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a big difference! She looks like her prettier sister LOL. =P
*crosses fingers*


----------

